# Buckeye Lake Crappie



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Fished Buckeye today wiht my 5 year old son and we got into the crappie. Started out fishing a green and red jig and caught a few. I finally switched over to a minnow and that is when the fun started. I ended up catching 37 crappie and had 17 keepers in the livewell. The biggest was just shy of 15 inches. We caught most of the crappie in the morning and the bit for us slowed by early afternoon.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great job man,bet that 5 yo enjoyed the day as well


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Wonderful. Great stuff.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Puterdude - Yeah he did until he got mad that I was catching them all. So I was giving my rod to him every other crappie and letting him wind them in. Its great to take him out and fish and he loves being on the water.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

You're building memories that will last his lifetime. Introducing him to the world of fishing is an added bonus you'll both share for quite some time.Enjoy it all


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Snyd said:


> Fished Buckeye today wiht my 5 year old son and we got into the crappie. Started out fishing a green and red jig and caught a few. I finally switched over to a minnow and that is when the fun started. I ended up catching 37 crappie and had 17 keepers in the livewell. The biggest was just shy of 15 inches. We caught most of the crappie in the morning and the bit for us slowed by early afternoon.


Snyd,
Not to give away any secret spots, what area of the lake were you fishing?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Buckeye Ron - I found them in the canals. I fished 3 of them and was just catching them here and there. I am not an expert on Buckeye because I normally do my crappie fishing at Alum. A couple of the canals I was in I didn't even know they were there. I really liked the area and will probably fish Buckeye a little more now that I know where to go.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Puterdude - Yeah it will be nice to have someone else clean the fish every once in a while.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

well, i call buckeye dead right now. didn't catch any and didn't see anyone catch anything. maybe wrong area, but did see a few people fishing and nothing being caught. marked water temp at 50 in canals and 46 by marsh, but nothing in boat. stumped


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Meisterdog - Did you have any minnows with you? I had people yesturday tell me the same thing but I was tearing them up. I caught a few on jigs but 70% of my fish came on a minnow. In fact I pulled into one place where a boat was for about 10 minutes and they did not catch a thing. I went in and caught 3 really nice slabs.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Were u fishin the marsh? We did good back in the bays and channels



meisterdog said:


> well, i call buckeye dead right now. didn't catch any and didn't see anyone catch anything. maybe wrong area, but did see a few people fishing and nothing being caught. marked water temp at 50 in canals and 46 by marsh, but nothing in boat. stumped




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of a couple of the 17 crappie we caught yesturday.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Snyd,
Thanks for the info and that is one smile that you will always remember. My 40 year old son still talks of our trips to Buckeye Ocean.

Ron


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Snyd,you have a fishing buddy for life now.Teach that kid to filet


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Purterdude & Buckeye Ron - Yeah, I really enjoy him going with me - Even the times when you scratch your wondering, how in the world did you get your line tangled up like you did. I also learned that I have to take lots of snacks with me.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nothing wrong with snacks,fishing burns energy.Have to replenish the body for the next bite.If my boat is out,I have snacks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds like an awesome day Snyd! I have never fished Buckeye so I am not familiar with the layout. Just for general reference is the depth somewhat shallow in the canals? I had hoped to get my boat out to my local lake this weekend but did not. I was just curious as to whether it is a deep slow bite. It sounds like from your description it was not really the case.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

BKR - I can't say that I am an expert at Buckeye because I haven't fished it that much as well. I will say the canals I was fishing avaraged 3 to 4 feet. The crappie were a little picky in the presentation but I will say after I caught the first few I was able to figure out a pattern.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Most canals r between 3-5 ft but the dredged ones can be up to 8 ft. The bite is pickin up but this cold spell will shut them down to a minnow bite only probably

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

The pads r startin to break surface finally. As of 3/24 temp. Is 47 deg. Bites still good

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

